# Vueltabajo Robusto Cigar Review - Ages well



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I just dug out a couple of boxes of these that had been buried in my cabinet aging for about 10 years. I remembered liking these when they were yo...

Read the full review here: Vueltabajo Robusto Cigar Review - Ages well


----------

